# Northern ND Flyover?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody think with all the snow in the southern part of the state, once that melts the snow to the north will already be gone and they will fly right on through?

Temps are quite a bit colder to the north. Maybe it will all melt and open up at about the same rate?

Just looking for some opinions.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You are getting worried for no reason.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Not worried, just think in the five or six years I have followed the migration I haven't seen a snow line set up in the extreme southern part of the state.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

There is rolled corn in N ND. They will stop, but you cannot hunt them because of the baiting rules.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

where is there rolled corn???


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

i live in northern north dakota about 1 1/2 miles from manitoba, and the snow will be here still when its gone down in southern south dakota. It might make 40 during the day right now but its not until 2:00 and its starts getting colder already around 5:00. Not a whole lot of time to melt and with 40 the high its gonna be a while. southern nodak is showing 50 a high so its melting a good bit faster i would assume.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

What do you mean rolled corn? And why cant you hunt them because of baiting. I have never herd that.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You can't hunt rolled corn fields because it is not considered a "normal" agriculural practice, it is considered baiting. Search this site for baiting/rolled corn, it has been discussed many times.

Hunted 60 miles in all directions of Devils Lake last fall and didn't see any rolled corn?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Talked to some friends that farm west of DL, they mentione that a few fields were rolled last fall, and a lot is going to be rolled this spring.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

nobody had a chance to roll any last fall,,,,they are trying to combine the left over right now. "IF" any gets rolled this spring, it will be long after the spring season has ended


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If the corn isnt off or rolled by now, it wont be hit till long after the last of the geese have left. Not with how wet we were last fall at freezup, we got ALOT of drying out to do this spring.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I know that Southern Sask has way more snow then we do here in west/central sask. I have seen this scenario before. :lol: When the water starts to open up the birds are gonna leap frog the southern part of Sask and Northern ND. There is virtually no hunting pressure here and the birds know that the faster they get north the safer they are. If the weather holds and the legions of jump shooters do their thing, the snows will bug-out as fast as possible.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Talked to the guy again, he told me that a lot of corn "will be rolled". I wanted to clear things up.

mallard


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

mallard said:


> Talked to the guy again, he told me that a lot of corn "will be rolled". I wanted to clear things up.
> 
> mallard


Yes it will. But not until mid-late may at the earliest. Most geese will be long gone by than.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

If they're gonna roll corn, it won't be for a while. Nobody will be working fields in Nodak for quite some time.

Should make for some damn fine flooded corn hunting - which IS perfectly legal!

I've shot snows and blues out of flooded standing corn before, and it's damn fun - I might have invest in a few more floaters tho!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

swedeole said:


> If they're gonna roll corn, it won't be for a while. Nobody will be working fields in Nodak for quite some time.
> 
> Should make for some damn fine flooded corn hunting - which IS perfectly legal!
> 
> I've shot snows and blues out of flooded standing corn before, and it's damn fun - I might have invest in a few more floaters tho!


With permission from the landowner to do so, I am assuming.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

flooded and rolled corn are two complete different things...flooded=legal, rolled=illegal, there wont be any rolled corn up here until June


----------

